# Kein "Saft" auf der Leitung? Steckdosen werden nicht mit Strom versorgt



## Knogle (2. Februar 2016)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe die Zuleitung zu meinem Raum korrekt verkabelt, und ich habe auch Saft auf dem Kabel bis zur Abzweigodse (siehe BIld)
Erst ab dieser Abzweigdose ist irgendwas falsch, weil auf den 3 Steckdosen habe ich keinen Saft

Habe ich da was falsch verkabelt? Fuer mich sieht irgendwie alles korrekt aus

Bild 4 zeigt den Ursprung wo die 230V zu der 1. Abzweigdose herkommen, welche halt nicht funktioniert

Bitte um Rat, bin nun nach 4 Stunden ziemlich ratlos :/


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Februar 2016)

Sind alle Kabel lang genug abisoliert gewesen?


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. Februar 2016)

Du hast 4 Leitungen mit je 3 Adern... Warum aber brauchst du 4 (VIER) 5fach WAGOs? 3 WAGOs würden doch reichen...

Erstens: Spannungsfrei schalten. Sicherung raus.
Zweitens: Alle Leiter gleich lang absetzen.
Drittens: Die 4 Schwarzen in eine WAGO. Die 4 Blauen in eine WAGO. Die 4 GrünGelben in eine WAGO.

Ich sehe in der Klemme oben rechts das Problem. Das Kupfer kommt nicht an die Kontaktfeder... Die mit den Schwarzen 2 Drähten. Bei GrünGelb fehlt auch Kontakt.

Die beste WAGO ist übrigens die mit den Nullleitern (BLAU) die kannste so lassen. Nur nichts daran ändern. Bitte.

Und lass deine Kabelverhackstückelei niiiieeeemals eine Elektrofachkraft sehen... Argh... Zu Spät. Ich habs ja gesehen...


----------



## Knogle (2. Februar 2016)

Fuer die schwarze Leitung musste ich eine zusaetzliche Wago nehmen, weil ich das eine Kabel nicht so biegen konnte damit es mit in die andere passt  dann habe ich nicht genug Kraft um das Ding mit Druck reinzubekommen
Gibt es dafuer extra Werkzeug wie Zangen oder sowas um die reinzuschieben wenn wenig Platz ist? 

Ist das denn wenigstens besser als Luesterklemmen?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (2. Februar 2016)

Ja, aber dennoch, die Leitungen kann man auch sauber verlegen


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. Februar 2016)

Das mit den WAGOs ist schon richtig so. Dafür: Daumen hoch! für den Rest gibts Abzüge in der B-Note 

Wieso brauchst du dafür eine Zange. Lass doch die Drähte einfach lang genug. Bei deiner "Luftverkabelung" kannst doch die Leitung ein wenig "nachziehen" und dann lang genug absetzen.


Nur zur Info: Wenn demnächst in Kerpen ein Haus abbrennt.... Dort wohnt... Äh, wohnte Knogle


----------



## Knogle (2. Februar 2016)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Das mit den WAGOs ist schon richtig so. Dafür: Daumen hoch! für den Rest gibts Abzüge in der B-Note
> 
> Wieso brauchst du dafür eine Zange. Lass doch die Drähte einfach lang genug. Bei deiner "Luftverkabelung" kannst doch die Leitung ein wenig "nachziehen" und dann lang genug absetzen.



Werde ich mal probieren^^ viel ziehen ist da jedoch nicht mehr 
Halten diese Wagos denn 16A aus?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (2. Februar 2016)

Steht meistens sogar drauf bis wieviel V/A die zugelassen sind. Ich würde die Zuleitung rausziehen, noch etwas absetzen und wie einführen, dann sollte die Ader auch langgenug sein, um die in die Wago mit den restlichen Schwarzen reinzustecken.



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Wenn demnächst in Kerpen ein Haus abbrennt.... Dort wohnt... Äh, wohnte Knogle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt nichtmehr, die ehemalige 1er Sicherung wurde durch nen richtigen Sicherungskasten ersetzt


----------



## Knogle (2. Februar 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Steht meistens sogar drauf bis wieviel V/A die zugelassen sind. Ich würde die Zuleitung rausziehen, noch etwas absetzen und wie einführen, dann sollte die Ader auch langgenug sein, um die in die Wago mit den restlichen Schwarzen reinzustecken.
> 
> 
> 
> Jetzt nichtmehr, die ehemalige 1er Sicherung wurde durch nen richtigen Sicherungskasten ersetzt


Das ist bei meinem Nachbarn aber nicht anders gewesen 
Da war die ganze Bude ebenfalls nur mit einer 63A Sicherung abgesichert


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2016)

Dachte das wäre seit Jahren Standard. 
Selbst unser 80 Jahre altes Haus hatte schon mehrere Sicherungen.


----------

